# Super Hot Halloween Costume Thread...



## BeneBaby (Aug 25, 2007)

So Ladies...Halloween is right around the corner!! It is by far my fave Holiday so I am getting excited. Let's post pics of hot costumes for inspiration...or purchase!!

Here's some of my Top Picks...they are pricey, but amazing!!

Tinkerbell $288







Cadet Girl $464






Cinderella $320






Naughty Nurse $200


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

I haven't actually dressed up for Halloween in the past 15 years. lol.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't actually dressed up for Halloween in the past 15 years. lol. Yeah, It's been a few years since i've actually dressed up but I'm going to this year.




That second costume is hot.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2007)

Love the Cadet costume!


----------



## macmama (Aug 25, 2007)

nice!! love the cadet one too


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, those are very cute. I have a little Miss Muffett costume that I was last year.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 26, 2007)

I have dressed up every year for as long as I can remember. Last Year I was Wonder Woman.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 26, 2007)

Very Nice Manders!!! I've always wanted to have an awesome halloween costume but there never was anything special to dress up for. We usually just stay home being bored on Halloween!


----------



## LilDee (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are some awesome costumes!! where do you order those from??

I don't know yet.. I was Jasmine last year.. and i'm tempted to do that again.. lol but i don't want to do the same costume 2 years in a row :S


----------



## Saje (Aug 27, 2007)

Holloween &lt;3

I have tons of costumes which I buy from sites like Trashy.

My favorite in my collection is my Pink "Bunny" outfit and my "Dorothy" outfit. I also have a bunch of Kimono's and Chinese dresses.


----------



## Karren (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW!! I love halloween!!! lol No big surprise there since it's the unoffical crossdressers national holiday!!! So I'd wear any one of those outfits!!

Here's my costume - kind of a she devil of sorts...






Yahoo! Photos - DSC09438

Karren


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Halloween! I'm not sure if I'll do anything this year since I'm going back to school. I might be too stressed out from school to do much of anything


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Halloween too! I'm thinking about having a costume made, but I have no idea what I want to be.



I hope to get some ideas here!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yea some of those are pricey but very cute. I like halloween but dont ever do anything on it. I'd like to but just dont know what Id do. I like going to the stores afterwards tho cuz then all the candy goes on sale.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG you just reminded me!! I need to get a hot costume I loooove freakin halloween! Too bad my bff just moved out to the states... we always partied together



.


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 27, 2007)

Those costumes are HOT!!! I love that they're all corset tops, they make you look really shapely. I like the Naughty Nurse one! If I ever bought this costume it wouldn't just be for halloween LOL


----------



## macface (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://a639.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/1/l_f623f54fbdd3783486771dd6a5b2b446.jpgI have dressed up every year for as long as I can remember. Last Year I was Wonder Woman. you really look like wonder women your very hot.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 27, 2007)

i loovee haloween i try and dressup every year! i think this was a great thread idea !


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great idea! I always plan on dressing up but then i dont because im too cheap. lol


----------



## babyangel (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow cute costumes. I want to be a genie or maybe a belly dancer this year.



Babyangel


----------



## Sally2005 (Aug 29, 2007)

Belly dancer costume sounds like fun and you can go wild on the eye makeup.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 29, 2007)

I have been the following....

Amanda the Panda...my Mom made it.

Genie

Peacock

Smurf

Can Can Dancer

Cat

Dorothy from Wizard of Oz

Fembot (Austin Powers)

Naughty Red Riding Hood

Wonder Woman

Not sure about this year yet...?


----------



## Sally2005 (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually, another cool costume is to combine it with someone else. My spouse and I went one year as the two opposite sides of a broken heart. We fit together to make a full heart.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats cool idea. Benebaby Why not go glam like the renaissance costumes or devilish. Should be a lot of fun.



Babyangel


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 29, 2007)

i love the cinderella costume...thanks for the idea


----------



## Lia (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sally2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, another cool costume is to combine it with someone else. My spouse and I went one year as the two opposite sides of a broken heart. We fit together to make a full heart. You could dress as Marie Antoniette




We do't have a tradition on Halloween (since it's not from our culture), but we have some parties (but it's a bit rare to people to dress up)

I don't know if i'm gonna wear something


----------



## monniej (Aug 29, 2007)

i like them all, but tinkerbell is just adorable!


----------



## Saje (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sally2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, another cool costume is to combine it with someone else. My spouse and I went one year as the two opposite sides of a broken heart. We fit together to make a full heart. Thats cute!
I've done group costumes as well.

Spice Girls, Power Puff Girls, Mean Girls in the Christmas Costumes

I have a massive amount of costumes collected, most of them naughty kinds since we had a lot of themed parties when I was in a sorority - well the fraternities did - so I had costumes for holloween (imagine each fraternity house throwing a halloween party O-o) and then we would have themed parties as well (costume pairs, school girl/naughty professor theme, abc parties, back in time parties, etc. - You get my point.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh man, I love Halloween but don't dress up for it





Maybe next year. But I was looking at some sites and...

Harry Potter Fans - Woo, Rejoice






Bumble Bee









Navy Girl






Baseball






Swinging Mod - my favorite,so cute






Nutcracker... yeh






Mafiosa






Japanese Doll






Mad Hatter - dope






Girl Scouter






Roman Godess






cadet girl






lolita girl


----------



## Sally2005 (Aug 30, 2007)

I love dressing up for halloween. The best costumes are the ones you put together yourself (if you can find the time). One easier one that really cool is to do a swap with your partner. Dress the guy up like a hooker and you go as the pimp. Or dress up as each other.


----------



## msmegz (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm trying to convince my boy that we need to dress up as King Leonidas and his Queen from the movie 300. He's not too keen on wearing a speedo though! Haha


----------



## Manda (Aug 31, 2007)

Dang those are some expensive costumes Manders, but really cute!

I like those Celly, especially the mad hatter (420/69 heheheee) and the baseball one- my bf would like that. I havn't dressed up for the past 2 years but I want to this year! A couple years ago I was a Mafia chick minus the guns, I looked hot lol.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 1, 2007)

i havent dressed up in years..... the last time i did i was a grown up sexy pippi longstocking..... i went all out: i put a hanger in my braids to make them stick out.... and i dyed it red. Had a dress that were overalls at the top.... cut about three inches off of it... ragged it out at the ends a bit....wore a red tube like top with sleeves under it....(you would just hav e to see it.. its hard to explain) plaid thigh high stocking held up with clips... and black shoes..... freckles and very dramatic makeup..... it was cool...

My Husband got a new job this year and they throw a halloween party every year.... so now to find the perfect costume! I liked both the cadet ones in the previous posts. Here are some more that i like and are considering.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 1, 2007)

celly, those are some awesome costumes. i wish i were a size 2. better yet, a zero.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 1, 2007)

Some more...

OHHHH I love this Marie Antionette!!






Swashbuckler






Pirate Captain






Pixie






OMG I love the Nun!!






Retro Waitress






I have this one....


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 1, 2007)

the nun is the best!

i can totally see you as her.

the marie antoinette costume is beautiful!


----------



## Lia (Sep 1, 2007)

I think you should dress as a nun and your SO as a priest - would be fun (specially if you use a lot of crucifixes on the costume)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you should dress as a nun and your SO as a priest - would be fun (specially if you use a lot of crucifixes on the costume) Wow.
I'm going to bite my tongue on this one.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 1, 2007)

I haven't done a Halloween costume in five years, but I think I am going to do a sexy pirate thing. Its a bit cliche, but I really like the look.


----------



## babyangel (Sep 1, 2007)

I love the bumble bee Pretty hot.



Babyangel


----------



## Saje (Sep 1, 2007)

Again... Trashy.com - Lingerie - panties - hosiery - swimsuit models - sexy lingerie - Welcome to Trashy Lingerie !

IMO has the best (although pricey) costumes EVER.

I am a member and glad to be - they custom design and that is perfect because it is next to impossible to find costumes that fit me right.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 1, 2007)

I really like this pirate costume, but for obvious reasons I also have some fitting issues

High Seas Female Buccaneer Pirate Adult Costume - $49.99


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 1, 2007)

That's cute Jenny!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's some more cute one...

Marilyn Monroe







Catwoman


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 6, 2007)

love that bee one too cute and cat women


----------



## babyangel (Sep 8, 2007)

Cat Woman is super hot. She just purs.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Manda (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I'm going to be a beer maid this year, plus I want to wear it for Oktoberfest, my friends going to go dressed up with me haha!

I'll have to shop around for a costume (one that fits good, I have to get them small) but this site has a lot of them: Food and Drink Costumes

I like this one and this site has pretty good prices too (and they have X-Small, YESS!!!) Fraulein Costume / German Beer Girl Costume / Beer Girl Costume, Sexy Adult Costumes, Adult Sexy Costumes, Sexy Adult Costume, Adult Sexy Costume, Sexy Fraulein Girl Costumes, Sexy Fraulein Girl Costumes, Fraulein Girl Costumes, Fraulein Girl Costume


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Cute Manda!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

The cat woman is good , but it'd be a sweat bath if someone wore it here (it's hot and humid)


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The cat woman is good , but it'd be a sweat bath if someone wore it here (it's hot and humid) I bet it would!! You'd have to cover yourself with powder first!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah - the worst part would be to take it off


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 10, 2007)

*i went to a halloween store over the weekend, and it is amazing how they have it out already, i saw some cute sexy little outfits, and i was thinking i might go as a sexy cop this year or a sexy correctional criminal or something like that. they have so many sexy outfits, and on websites to. the weird thing is i saw in macy's and Costco they are already putting christmas trees up and ornaments. it seems like they rush us every year.*

*what will you be for hallween this year?*


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Sweets!

There is already a thread dedicated Halloween in the fashion forum...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...ead-62898.html


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 10, 2007)

oh sorry didnt see it, i didnt think it would be anywhere thanks


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 10, 2007)

i think i might go as a sexy cop where did you get your halloween pics?


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 10, 2007)

These are from many different sites. Ebay is a great place to find reasonably priced costumes.


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 10, 2007)

i know i usually go to FlirtCatalog Online Store: Sexy Halloween Costumes Clubwear Lingerie Swimwear Sexy Shoes and More! to keep looking at the hot new halloween outfits that are out and leg avenue

do you happen to have other websites to with costumes?


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 10, 2007)

Decisions, decisions--I still like the pirate, but you guys are giving me ideas.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 10, 2007)

...Drunk!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't ever dress up. It seems fun, but I'd never find the courage to go out in a costume!


----------



## Manda (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pinkgirl84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think i might go as a sexy cop where did you get your halloween pics? In the 2nd link I posted above, that site has the CUTEST sexy cop shoes. I have a friend who wants to go into law enforcement and I told her to be a sexy cop and get those shoes. Just do a searc hin their shoes section and they should come up


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the mad hatter one!! Here's a few


----------



## Shelley (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't dressed up for Halloween for at least 6 years. I use to go to Halloween socials or the bar. I dressed up as Cleopatra. I bought the wig, full costume etc years ago.

My costume is similar to the one pictured below...


----------



## farris2 (Sep 11, 2007)

I prob wont dress up.I will be in uniform and as usual someone will ask where my costume is.I will say this is my costume,I'm really a boy.


----------



## Saje (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont know yet. I'm so last minute and I usually switch costumes for every party.

That thread is giving me ideas though.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I'm probably not goingto have a whole lot of money, but I want to have an a$$ kickin costume this year . . . something really sexy that will make people's jaws drop



I'll be back in Toronto by Halloween and I want to go out to a party or a club or anything. I'm so sick of feeling OLD and FRUMPY. I'm only 24 dammit!


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 11, 2007)

uh...i'll be a sexy secretary....cuz i work and that's really what i do for a living lol

*edit...sexy as in attractive not as in being the office slut lmao....that sounded really odd


----------



## sadiesparkle (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm being Marie Antoinette this year! Yay!

My best friend is going to be my handmaiden lol. I get so excited about halloween - better than Christmas!

xxx


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

I was a 'vampire fairy' last year! Haha!






I want to dress up this year again, too. I already have a costume: "Malice in Horrorland" (got it on clearance last year for about 3 bucks!) but my BF has to work. Wah.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool Vampire Fairy!! We did Vampire and Dark Fairy for our DVD. But I like this combination!!


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool Vampire Fairy!! We did Vampire and Dark Fairy for our DVD. But I like this combination!! Thanks! That was after I got home, my makeup orginially looked alot better, and I didn't look so tired! You can barely see my wings




Anyway, this is what costume I was going to wear this year... I was gonna add stuff to it and make it look neater, too!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

The cadet is hot!!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the baseball one I want it! Lol, my boobies would be popping out!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't dressed up in forever...and seeing these sexy costumes makes me want to


----------



## Claire_CD (Sep 18, 2007)

I love halloween, I'm gonna try and make sure I'm round at the girls flat with "no idea" for a costume before all of us go out. Sexy make over here I come


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2007)

in oz halloween isnt a big deal so I've NEVER dressed up





those outfits look totally hot. I think it must be tough not ending up looking like a prostitute though for some people - *cough*paris hilton *cough*


----------



## beccajelly (Sep 26, 2007)

Each year I'm debating about what to be...I've been an American Indian, I've been a Austrian Yodel girl...now I need to come up with something creative this year



Maybe something that's a little warmer...I was frozen solid last year...lol


----------



## cammi267 (Sep 27, 2007)

My Girlfriends and I went out last year and dressed up. I went as a sexy witch. It was so fun.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Great idea....a mardi gras mask make up. Make as colorful as you want, with jewels if you like.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! That was after I got home, my makeup orginially looked alot better, and I didn't look so tired! You can barely see my wings




Anyway, this is what costume I was going to wear this year... I was gonna add stuff to it and make it look neater, too!

http://www.diddamsonline.com/images/16814.jpg

I LOVE THIS COSTUME!!!!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

My hubby would love the naughty nurse


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 27, 2007)

I was going back and forth about what I wanted to be....It was between Mad Hatter, but I think everyone will have that....or this...







I chose this..it's a famous painting of Bettie Page as the Devil, by pinup artist Olivia. I have almost everything for it already...I just need to find a little whip.


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 28, 2007)

sadly Halloween isnt a big deal in the UK so i dont get to dress up


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

Isn't it more of a big deal for New Year parties? I am very interested to know your thoughts on this as we are trying to do some promotions in the UK


----------



## Claire_CD (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sadly Halloween isnt a big deal in the UK so i dont get to dress up



Usually just an excuse for idiots to go out with floor and eggs to wreck kids evenings and damage cars.


----------



## amarose (Sep 28, 2007)

The cadet one is gorgeous, it reminds me of one i saw in a magazine of Betty Boop!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

I was talking to a UK costume shop last week, and they were saying the costumes are more popular for around New Year for parties, not so much Halloween


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok I like this one... I don't want it to be Frankenstein's bride though. I was planning to wear it without the wig and do some kiddie lace socks with doll shoes and be a living dead doll Lolllll! Yeah I wanted to copy La Chinita's awesome entry and do it with this dress, then get a teddy bear destroy it a bit and carry it around. I could make it my purse! I should give it to my dogs and then look for it's remains in a few hours lol.

Sooo.. what do ya think?? Honest!

http://www.frightcatalog.com/i/600x600/1109105.jpg

Monster's Bride Costume

Also if you find a cheap costume that could be used for the same dead dolly purpose please let me know! Please let it be a bit sexy hahahah. Thanks!

I like this one too! What do you think about this or my other idea?

Detective Babe Adult Costume for $50.00


----------



## Lia (Oct 8, 2007)

Honestly? I didn't like it;

Maybe it was because of the wig that she's wearing


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 8, 2007)

I hate the wig... and I don't even love the dress that much but I'm looking for something that'll look like a ravaged doll dress... thanks for the opinion


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I like this one... I don't want it to be Frankenstein's bride though. I was planning to wear it without the wig and do some kiddie lace socks with doll shoes and be a living dead doll Lolllll! Yeah I wanted to copy La Chinita's awesome entry and do it with this dress, then get a teddy bear destroy it a bit and carry it around. I could make it my purse! I should give it to my dogs and then look for it's remains in a few hours lol.
Sooo.. what do ya think?? Honest!

http://www.frightcatalog.com/i/600x600/1109105.jpg

Monster's Bride Costume

Also if you find a cheap costume that could be used for the same dead dolly purpose please let me know! Please let it be a bit sexy hahahah. Thanks!

I like this one too! What do you think about this or my other idea?

Detective Babe Adult Costume for $50.00

I think the doll idea is so cute! You could put your hair in braids and dot freckles on your cheeks! Cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the Doll idea. The costume was cute!


----------



## cassie118 (Oct 8, 2007)

all are cute like tinkerbell!...kinda expensive ...they look like good quality tho...what company are they from...


----------



## melpaganlibran (Oct 8, 2007)

i wish halloween was on a weekend this year, i'd be more likely to dress up. i like the cinderella costume most of these but i'm not feeling any of them too much. if i get invited to a party or w/e I'd want to dress up as a bumblebee. i hate bugs and it's supposed to be something :"scary," heh heh, and i'm really small so it would be funny. AWE.

i miss halloween being exciting and fun.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

So make it exciting and fun!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going as a sexy plus size Marilyn Monroe...full out with the blond wig and everything.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

I might go as a Halo Master Chief. Pink of course!! Any Halo fans out there? In fact I am going to start a thread about Halo!!


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 9, 2007)

I tried on the harry potter girl costume, but the damn thing didn't even cover my ass! LOL It was SUPER short on me. SOOO... I ended up with Alice in Wonderland...


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

A lot of the costumes don't cover your ass!! I guess the costume makers are all men now!!


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A lot of the costumes don't cover your ass!! I guess the costume makers are all men now!! I would guess so, too. lol... almost every costume I tried on barely covered my ass! They were hot costumes but I don't think that would be to appropriate since I'm going to a halloween party/bday party for my brother. LOL


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol Manders look what I found!

Bettie Page - Don't Tread On Me Adult - Costumes


----------



## hs769 (Oct 12, 2007)

Halloween is great. My wife and I will do the couples thing but we do it in reverse. She goes as the "guy" and I will be the "girl".. its funny and fun. The last time we did it she went as a doctor. She wore scrubs and this lab coat said "Dr Ben Dover proctologist" . I was a nurse. The older white dress sort of uniform.. People laughed but it was all in fun so it was ok.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

My son is a doctor and as a 4th year med student they had the wildest party.....makes you shudder to think they are all doctors out there now! My son went as a pimp. yeah, don't ask!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 12, 2007)

i loveeee that tinkerbelle one and the cinderella one is so pretty.


----------



## cosmolovesph (Oct 12, 2007)

The 1st costumes seem rather $$, but the Cadet one (2nd) is very cute!


----------

